# Any idea what this (Chinese Alcohol) is?



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

http://flic.kr/s/aHsjvpv8Yv

If you know, could you fill me in a bit about it please? One of our exchange students brought it over from China and since I don't read Chinese characters I haven't a clue how to drink the stuff....


----------



## caper (Mar 10, 2010)

I asked someone I work with about it. Was told it is served at room temperature, no mix, in a small glass and sipped. Supposed to be very good, but I've never tried it myself.


----------



## smrtalec (Dec 16, 2010)

It's Maotai. I've never had it but here's a wiki article.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maotai

On the ribbon, it says Maotai is world's famous/popular liquor while the label on the bottle loosely translate to 5 star Maotai liquor.

Bottom right says it's brewed by the Kweichow Moutai Company.


----------

